# Flipped Edges



## CanadaCube (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello All, I have another BLD question

I recently attempted another BLD solve! I was confident i got every thing right and then............Two edges were flipped. The edges were my buffer piece and the FL piece. I used the 2 edge switcher on them because they were in the correct position but flipped. I know that if just the buffer piece is flipped, then you can ignore it and it will automatically solve itself. But why did solve themselves? 


How should i deal with 2+ flipped edges?


----------



## maxcube (Apr 18, 2009)

What method?


----------



## CanadaCube (Apr 18, 2009)

Old Pochmann


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

CanadaCube said:


> Old Pochmann



look at the tutorial on cubefreak.com. Ignore everything except edge orientation.

Edit: cubefreak.net


----------



## Ellis (Apr 18, 2009)

happa95 said:


> CanadaCube said:
> 
> 
> > Old Pochmann
> ...



Do you mean cubefreak.net? Does that have old pochmann?


----------



## maxcube (Apr 18, 2009)

If an edge is in the right place, but just flipped, you will have to shoot to one side of that edge, then to the other.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 18, 2009)

Yea, its quite possible that you did everything correctly, but in your memo you didn't notice one flipped edge in the correct position. It's always helpful to do a quick scan for flipped edges that you may have missed while memorizing the cycle.


----------



## chimpzi (Apr 18, 2009)

if at the end of the solve and there are flipped edges you can use algs in 3OP that flips edges so you dont have to break into another cycle just to place it right.

two edge flipper[opposite edges]: M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2
4 edges in U face [not sure of this one, too lazy to search]: [ M' U]4X [M U]4X


----------



## CanadaCube (Apr 18, 2009)

OMG THANKS GUYS!!! I just got an awesome blindsolve!!! 6:28.62!!! 2nd one ever!!!


----------



## chimpzi (Apr 18, 2009)

good for you. i've done some successful solves but none of them reached sub7mins.
my fastest was only sub9mins. argh. its the memo thing.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ellis said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > CanadaCube said:
> ...



I was just trying to show him the 3OP way of solving misoriented edges. He would just remember them from the beginning, and then in the end (or beginning) of a solve, he could solve the misoriented edges 3OP style.


----------



## CanadaCube (Apr 18, 2009)

Yea. I can memo fast for some reason :-/ It was like 3 minutes


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 18, 2009)

chimpzi said:


> 4 edges in U face [not sure of this one, too lazy to search]: [ M' U]4X [M U]4X



I think (M' U M' U M' U M' U')x2 is better.


----------



## chimpzi (Apr 18, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> chimpzi said:
> 
> 
> > 4 edges in U face [not sure of this one, too lazy to search]: [ M' U]4X [M U]4X
> ...



yeah. its way better. M is kinda awkward..


----------

